
What Happened in the 70s? - kendelsignore
https://kendelsignore.substack.com/p/what-happened-in-the-70s
======
olejorgenb
Link to the source of the first graph: [https://www.epi.org/productivity-pay-
gap/](https://www.epi.org/productivity-pay-gap/)

